# Suspect i brought a pregnant rat?



## echoandwhisper (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I was just hoping for some advice on one of my female dumbo rats.

I brought my two female dumbo rats (Echo and whisper) 2 and a half weeks ago, and their both about 2 months old.
I got them from 'Pets at Home'- a large uk chain of pet shops.

Echo (the suspected pregnant one) has got reasonably larger than the other and she seems to also waddle when she walks. shes a lot shyer than whisper and when i get them out Echo is a lot more offish and usually sits in the corner or under the sofa.
AND in the last few days she's started moving the carefresh in the cage away from the corners towards the rat house.

Apart from that she seems fine...eating/drinking well etc.

I was just wondering if she is pregnant?- and if she is should we separate the two females?

any help would be great!

thankyou!!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

a picture would help and also if you have a gram scale daily weight gain would be very good to know


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would record her weight daily at the same time, it will give you the most accurate answer to if she is pregnant or not. 

If she is pregnant, she will need her own cage to relieved and raise the bubs in. She'll also need a lil extra protien, like some hard boiled egg, grilled chicken, an oyster, salmon, tuna etc. Also nesting material.. and she should do most of the work herself. You would just need to socialize the babies every day for a few hours and clean up after them - which gets pretty narly when they reach the 3 week mark.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

If she was to be pregnant and you don't have a spare cage you can make a cheap one from a storage box. A 50 litre works quite well, just cut a hole in the lid and put some mesh in there. It doesn't give an awful lot of space but is cheap to do and works just fine if you have nothing else suitable. Some Pets at Home stores really have no idea when it comes to sexing their rats so unfortunately pregnancy is possible!

I did once have a rat who got massive really quickly after getting her and she had been with a male in the pet shop (not a P.A.H.). But in the end it just turned out that she was a pig and was stuffing her face. She's 2 years 1 month now and still a lot fatter than I'd like her to be!

Good luck and lets hope you've just got a happy piggy rat


----------



## echoandwhisper (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi guys

Thanks for the advice!
I tried to get some pictures of her for you to see.
It was quite a challenge, as she kept moving.
She looks a lot less round in the pictures but hopefully you get the idea.
In comparison to the other rat shes quite a bit bigger and a fair bit rounder.
See what ya think

Thanks

http://i55.tinypic.com/b8js45.jpg

http://i56.tinypic.com/f2iqn8.jpg


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

A few weeks ago the same thing happened to me. i bought two dumbo rats from petsat home and one of them was pregnant. unfortunately i wasnt able to prepare for the arrival because it came as a surprise. you will need to seperate the two females because the one thats not pregnant may hurt the mum or babies. 
I hope the arrivels are all ok. 
x ;D


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

I literally just went through the same thing, I thought my rat was pregnant about a week and a half ago and came home to 8 little babies tonight! My girl was also a pet store rat! Her belly looked alot like your rats except the buldge was lower, I also found that she was moving bedding around alot (creating a nest) and I could also see her nipples! Just don't be suprised if it happens!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

This post was from Sept. 26th, and we never heard back from the poster, so we will assume baby girl wasn't pregnant. From those pics it looks like the girl had a fat baby belly, not a belly full of fat babies


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Agreed, the second picture looks like my female, Ruby who just has a plump stomach. She is also twice the size of her cagemates, meaning she is just a large bred or just it generally larger, but I did not suspect she was pregnant for being larger. *shrugs* I'd assume that OP would have posted if she really did have pups on the way :3


----------

